# Jigging rod VS a Blue Shark



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

never ceases to amaze me how these modern jigging rods are so lightweight and thin
yet it has soo much power thatll rival 100# class rods which are like 3 times its weight.


----------



## ontherocks (Sep 5, 2009)

Saw that on the Mudhole website . I just built one of those rods , the 40-60lb class. Very good deal on those blanks. http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Mud-Hole-Rod-Blank-Specials_2/Vertical-Jigging-Blanks


----------

